# Seashore, Beaches and Harbours



## dpc (May 11, 2014)

Any shots of seashores, beaches or harbours anywhere? These two photos are of Clover Point, Victoria BC at low tide.


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 17, 2014)

Both good ones...I like #2 though....


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Both good ones...I like #2 though....




Thanks!


----------



## Harv (May 17, 2014)

Harbour..... Cobourg, Ontario, Canada


----------



## candyman (May 17, 2014)

Harv said:


> Harbour..... Cobourg, Ontario, Canada




Very nice composition. I like it


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2014)

Harv said:


> Harbour..... Cobourg, Ontario, Canada




Very nice!


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2014)

South Beach at Bridlington, East coast of England, just after sunrise.


----------



## PTT (May 17, 2014)

Red Boats
Cobh, Ireland


----------



## verysimplejason (May 18, 2014)

One of the islands in Krabi, Thailand.


----------



## Halfrack (May 18, 2014)

Seaside, Oregon last weekend with M & 18-55


----------



## degies (May 19, 2014)

Akaroa harbour


----------



## dhr90 (May 19, 2014)

Sorrento Harbour. We had a dinner one evening at a restaurant overlooking this, I could barely look at what I was eating given the view I had 



Sorrento harbour by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

Marina Piccolo on Capri. Sat on the beach for an hour waiting for our boat to pick us up (wishing I had gone for a swim now looking at that picture! Would love to go back to Capri and spend more than a day there. Absolutely stunning island. Opted not to go into the Blue Grotto, from pictures on Flickr it is something I won't skip on next time I am there! 



Marina Piccolo - Capri by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## Colonel H (May 19, 2014)

McWay Falls, Big Sur, California


----------



## Sporgon (May 19, 2014)

The harbour piers from North Beach, Whitby. N E coast of England. This is where Bram Stoker's fictional Dracula landed in England.


----------



## dhr90 (May 19, 2014)

Colonel H said:


> McWay Falls, Big Sur, California



I like this. Think I need to visit California!


----------



## zim (May 20, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Sorrento Harbour. We had a dinner one evening at a restaurant overlooking this, I could barely look at what I was eating given the view I had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delfino by any chance?

and the Blue Grotto is well worth seeing if for nothing more than a trip in those little mad 'buses' to get there!

Regards


----------



## sama (May 20, 2014)

Third time in Le Harve, Normandy, France. Shooting Pano with EOS M 18-55 kit lens from the cruise ship - Ruby Princess.


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2014)

1. Harbour of Charlottetown, PEI
2. Harbour of North Rustico, PEI


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2014)

Pacific shore along the coast of Vancouver Island at Victoria.


----------



## sama (May 21, 2014)

Lisbon


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

1. Stone beach
2. Pacific coastline near Sooke, Vancouver Island BC. There's a totem pole in the mid-distance.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

Pacific coastline at Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

Clover Point, Victoria BC, at low tide.


----------



## PTT (Jun 19, 2014)

Early morning arrival in Gibraltar.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

PTT said:


> Early morning arrival in Gibraltar.




Really nice post-processing


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Wet dog on stony Pacific beach. He blends in rather well.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

North Myrtle Beach


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Another


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> North Myrtle Beach




The second one is awesome. 8) Beautiful sky and lovely reflection. Well done.


----------



## applecider (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey that's no dog it's a grif. Here's one playing with his ball. Oh and on the other coast-Cape Cod.


----------



## applecider (Jun 28, 2014)

A few more from the Cape Cod area around Sesuit Harbor.


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2014)

Surfers in heavy fog at Lawrencetown Beach, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia.


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

Lawrencetown Beach NS in morning fog


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2014)

Black and white of previous post. I think it works better this way.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2014)

Off Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Oregon Coast near canon beach, Winter


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Aqua Lune in Hong Kong Harbour, evening.

5DII 24-105L


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 26, 2014)

The remains of some long-gone pier, heading off into the North Sea. Located in Sandsend, on the north-east coast of England.



Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Nov 26, 2014)

Taken at about 9:30 PM., tonight.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom,
Nice photo of Victoria Harbour. If you get there again near Christmas time, the Harbour is lit with enough lights to glow brightly! Somewhere in the forum, I have a pano of the Harbour taken a couple of years ago. I grew up there.
The Oregon coast is likewise beautiful. Canon Beach is a popular place for tourist. In Newport, try Mo's clam chowder.
I went to school in Oregon.
Photos of both places bring back memories. I'll be returning to HK in a few days, I may go to Kowloon to take another pano of the Harbour again.
You have a lot of photos of all over the world, beautiful ones, too! Keep feeding us.
-r


----------



## slclick (Nov 26, 2014)

Gaviota Beach, Central Coast, California


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 26, 2014)

TomF - Love the last short. Great capture!

slclick - Like that photo a lot too. 

Just one from myself. Took this a couple of weeks ago at Frinton On Sea.



Life Buoy by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

1. Coast guard building in Victoria, British Columbia.
2. Halifax harbour in the early evening.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> 1. Coast guard building in Victoria, British Columbia.
> 2. Halifax harbour in the early evening.



I especially like the 1st one. Subtle colouring on that.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Coast guard building in Victoria, British Columbia.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## TomF (Nov 27, 2014)

Lion Rock:

Envy you returning to Hong Kong, one of my favorite places. I was a 747 Captain for 15 years and flew all over the world, but HKG was always a favorite to explore. I am retired from that now but involved in other things, if not so far afield. My gal's brother has a place at Neskowin and my son went to school in Eugene. I always laughed in HKG when the temp would hit the mid 60's and everyone was bundled up in down coats! I have been there for some of the big fireworks displays and also the famous laser light shows. 

Cheers: Tom


----------



## lion rock (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom,
Now I understand all the photos you took of the many places posted here.
Since you're an airline pilot, a Captain, too, you still have the privilege of flying on your company's plane at little to no cost. And, non of the pressure and responsibility of its captaincy. Now, go and enjoy life to the fullest and travel the world like you never did. Oh, don't forget tomphotograph the wonderful places.
I'm now in NZ., South Island and saw some awesome places, really open my eyes! I've a few more days here, and today, I went along the southern coastal scenic routes, just incredible. I'll have a few pix here later.
When I was growing up in HK., we thought that 10 C was cold, and indeed, it is when you have no central air at home. Then, it is also a fashion statement these days to wear heavy coats, fancy coats at that. When my wife came over (in Corvallis), she initially wore woolen caps even to bed. Now, she's totally used to below freezing, even with wind chill.
Hope to see more of your photos.
Cheers from Invercargill, for tonight.
-r





TomF said:


> Lion Rock:
> 
> Envy you returning to Hong Kong, one of my favorite places. I was a 747 Captain for 15 years and flew all over the world, but HKG was always a favorite to explore. I am retired from that now but involved in other things, if not so far afield. My gal's brother has a place at Neskowin and my son went to school in Eugene. I always laughed in HKG when the temp would hit the mid 60's and everyone was bundled up in down coats! I have been there for some of the big fireworks displays and also the famous laser light shows.
> 
> Cheers: Tom


----------



## lion rock (Nov 27, 2014)

Greeting from NZ.
This is from Curio Bay. Super windy. So afraid I'd be blown over the bluff! Can't even stand steady.
-r


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Peggy's Harbour, Nova Scotia


----------



## andarx (Dec 1, 2014)

Port Campbell, Australia.


----------



## andarx (Dec 1, 2014)

Trapani, Sicily.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2014)

andarx said:


> Port Campbell, Australia.



I really like this picture. Well done andarx.


----------



## TomD (Dec 2, 2014)

Sunrise, leaving Victoria Harbor, BC


----------



## nineyards (Dec 2, 2014)

Three's Company
Coastal waters off Vancouver Island


----------



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice shot Pookie. I love the reflection and the yellow color in the back ground.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 3, 2014)

Currumbin Rock, Gold Coast, Queensland
1st one waves at Currumbin Rock (650D/ 18-135MM STM)
2nd one paddle boarders early dawn (650D/70-300L)
3rd one sunrise at Currumbin Rock (650D/ 18-135MM STM)


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

Beautiful series AlwaysLearning 8)


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking south from Currumbin Rock. 650D/18-135 STM


----------



## CurtL5 (Dec 17, 2014)

Love the simplistic...


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2014)

I really like this picture. Well done Curt.


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 18, 2014)

6D; 70-200mm 2.8 I, 2x III converter, 1/640 sec; f/8; ISO 50, used my ballhead as a gimbal

LR, Nik, Alien


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pookie said:


>



Nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Pool on the rocks by the Atlantic Ocean at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## andersde (Dec 29, 2014)

A few recent shots from howth harbour, ireland.



Irelands Eye at Sunrise by andersde, on Flickr



Sunrise - Howth Harbour by andersde, on Flickr



Seagull - Howth Harbour at sunrise by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice shots andersde.


----------



## andersde (Dec 30, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shots andersde.



Thanks Click.


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 30, 2014)

It's nice to see all of your beach photos as we enter the winter here in upstate NY. These photos are from Martha's Vineyard.




Clearing Up by jwilbern, on Flickr




The Sailing Camp by jwilbern, on Flickr




Fishermen by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 1, 2015)

Sutro Bath Area, San Francisco, August 2014


----------



## Roo (Jan 1, 2015)

First one is from Bells Beach and the second is from Bells looking towards Winkipop. Last 2 are from Black Rock


----------



## petach (Jan 3, 2015)

Aldeburgh, Suffolk. 5d Mk3/17-40L combo



Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Photo282 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sydney Harbour - Positioning for New Years Fire Works 2015


----------



## Philshoz (Jan 3, 2015)

I am so glad this topic came up.

I spend most of my time shooting at the beach.


----------



## benperrin (Jan 3, 2015)

Not sure if this applies or not


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Not sure if this applies or not




Very nice shot.
Those seagulls seem to appreciate the view as well


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Not sure if this applies or not



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

Roo said:


> First one is from Bells Beach and the second is from Bells looking towards Winkipop. Last 2 are from Black Rock



Nicely done! I like the first one in particular. The light and water combination is outstanding.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 3, 2015)

Look familiar ?

Menemsha harbor, on Martha's Vineyard. The harbor Quint ( Robert Shaw ) had his shark shack and boat moored in the original movie *Jaws.*


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 3, 2015)

Edgartown Harbor, Mass.

Summer tourist season.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful shots, gbchriste. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

gbchriste said:


>



Beautiful photos! I especially like the one with the fence.


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, gbchriste. 8)




Absolutely agree!
Well done


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 3, 2015)

Golden Gate Bridge and the Bay


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 3, 2015)

Pillar Point Harbor


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, gbchriste. 8)



Thanks!


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 3, 2015)

dpc said:


> Beautiful photos! I especially like the one with the fence.



Thank you!


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shots, gbchriste. 8)
> ...



Thanks much!


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2015)

Harbour meets condoland: Part of inner harbour, Victoria, BC


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 7, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> GB,
> Beautiful set. Love the photos.
> -r


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2015)

Very nice shot gbchriste.


----------



## candyman (Jan 7, 2015)

gbchriste said:


>




That's a very nice photo!


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 8, 2015)

lion rock said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > GB,
> ...


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 8, 2015)

candyman said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Much appreciated!


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot gbchriste.



Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2015)

Pacific shore, British Columbia, with a storm threatening in the distance.


----------



## andarx (Jan 9, 2015)

Fishing harbour in the village of St. Martins, New Brunswick


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd like to add one taken in November at Curio Bay over looking the Bluff in New Zealand.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia


----------



## K-amps (Jan 10, 2015)

Trying my hand on long exposures....


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

Nicely done K-amps.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 10, 2015)

Click said:


> Nicely done K-amps.



Thanks Click. The Sigma 12-24mm II is a very interesting lens, despite it's shortcomings.


----------



## sonofanative (Jan 10, 2015)

First Light Bathtub Beach Stuart Fl
Canon 6D Canon 17-404L lens 30 sec f/22 ISO 50 17mm wide


----------



## candyman (Jan 10, 2015)

K-amps said:


> Trying my hand on long exposures....



Some very nice photos !


----------



## Cinto (Jan 10, 2015)

Canon 85 1.8 5D Mark 2


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Cinto said:


> Canon 85 1.8 5D Mark 2




A really nice photo! I like the colour.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

Cinto said:


> Canon 85 1.8 5D Mark 2



Lovely light. 8)


----------



## sleepnever (Feb 3, 2015)

Loreto, Baja Sur, Mexico



Inlet by sleepnever, on Flickr



Untitled by sleepnever, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking across the Strait of Juan de Fuca toward the Olympic Peninsula from Victoria BC three or four days ago.


----------



## JClark (Feb 9, 2015)

Fiji


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Tugboat and barges as seen from the breakwater at Ogden's Point, Victoria BC. Jazzed up a bit in Snapseed.


----------



## CurtL5 (Feb 9, 2015)

One more from a Santa Barbara sunrise...

Canon 5DMiii
Canon 100-400Lii


----------



## candyman (Feb 9, 2015)

JClark said:


> Fiji


Love to go there on vacation!
Great photo


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Sailboats as seen from Victoria BC's Cattle Point.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2015)

sleepnever said:


> Loreto, Baja Sur, Mexico



Great shots. I especially like the second picture. Nicely done.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 9, 2015)

Liberation - Laguna Beach Tide Pools by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Crystal Cove - Newport Beach by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Moonlighting - Laguna Tide Pools by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Terry Rogers (Feb 9, 2015)

Here is a shot I took at Steveston Harbor in Richmond BC, Canada on a foggy night.


----------



## candyman (Feb 9, 2015)

Terry Rogers said:


> Here is a shot it took at Steveston Harbor in Richmond BC, Canada on a foggy night.




That is a very nice photo Terry. Well done.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful series, SwnSng . Well done.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, SwnSng . Well done.



Thanks Click!


----------



## dpc (Feb 10, 2015)

Rocky beach


----------



## Tinky (Feb 10, 2015)

Scotland.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 10, 2015)

Low Tide at Laguna Beach Tide Pools by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## jrjr99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Mustique by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## jrjr99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Mustique by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

Lovely shots guys. 8)


----------



## candyman (Feb 11, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Scotland.



Nice photos Tinky. I especially like the first one


----------



## Highline (Feb 11, 2015)

The Entrance, New south Wales, Australia


----------



## Tinky (Feb 11, 2015)

candyman said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Scotland.
> ...



Thank you, wasn't the shot I sent out for, had been hoping for less cloud and stronger more contrasty light, I'm actually facing right into the sun at dawn here, but the flat overcast light actually made a refreshing difference, more muted, more tranquil, less 'disneychrome'

As I recall I was getting to grips with my then new 10-stop b+w.

Thank you for the positive feedback.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 12, 2015)

Laguna Tide Pools by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

Rocky shoreline


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

Eye bolt on rocky beach


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2015)

Beautiful shot SwnSng. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2015)

dpc said:


> Eye bolt on rocky beach



I really like this picture. Well done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Eye bolt on rocky beach
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 12, 2015)

dpc said:


> Eye bolt on rocky beach



Mighty nice, dpc! 
I always enjoy seeing what you post, it's a steady stream of pleasing photos.
When I see that eye bolt in comparison to what looks like a possible Dunlin, it's obvious it's a fairly large chunk of metal with loads of lovely texture to it.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Eye bolt on rocky beach
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
I'm not sure I'd want to moor any boat of mine there, judging by the waves in the background, it looks like a good place to get it turned in to kindling. It's kindling not chopped glass fibre fragments as in my minds eye I see an old clinker vessel tied to that old iron ring!
Edit, nice shot though. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Eye bolt on rocky beach


----------



## dpc (Feb 15, 2015)

Sailboats off Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia, this afternoon.


----------



## bwud (Feb 23, 2015)

I went subset hunting due to the cloud structure. The sunset was a failure but I grabbed this about 20 minutes ahead of time. Swamis beach in Encinitas CA. 5D3 16-35 f/4, 6-stop ND, 4secs.


----------



## petach (Mar 10, 2015)

Nightscape, Maldon, Essex. Not quite a harbour, not quite the sea.........but somewhere in between.

Canon 5d mk3 with Tamron 150-600



Maldon Nights - Tamron 150-600/Canon 5d Mk111 combo by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice shot petach.


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 11, 2015)

The "Turtle Trail" near Mon Repos, Queensland Australia.

Canon EOS 5D MKIII + EF 17-40 f/4L USM @ 20mm

1/2 sec @ f/8; ISO 50


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2015)

Lovely shot, Brad. Nicely done.


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 11, 2015)

petach said:


> Nightscape, Maldon, Essex. Not quite a harbour, not quite the sea.........but somewhere in between.
> 
> Canon 5d mk3 with Tamron 150-600



Nice. Shot from Heybridge Basin? I've been tempted by a nightshot from there for a while now, I think if the tide was in on bonfire night it could create a really good image! Weather put me off trying that last year though.


----------



## petach (Mar 12, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice shot petach.



Cheers, much obliged.
Pete


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## petach (Apr 3, 2015)

Honfleur Harbour. 5d/17-40L combo




Honfleur Dawning by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Pete. 
Stunning shot, loving the colours and reflections. 

Cheers, Graham. 



petach said:


> Honfleur Harbour. 5d/17-40L combo


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 4, 2015)

Pacific Ocean beaches, Oregon and California


----------



## andarx (Apr 4, 2015)

Untitled by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## benperrin (Apr 4, 2015)

12 Apostles from Gibson Steps


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2015)

benperrin said:


> 12 Apostles from Gibson Steps




Lovely shot.


----------



## andarx (Apr 4, 2015)

benperrin said:


> 12 Apostles from Gibson Steps



Fine work


----------



## benperrin (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks. It was mostly luck to be honest though.


----------



## andarx (Apr 4, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Thanks. It was mostly luck to be honest though.



Hey, luck is just one of the "ingredients"


----------



## Tinky (Apr 6, 2015)

My beloved Isle of Arran, last night. 

Why is it called the 'magic hour'?

This:


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2015)

Tinky said:


> My beloved Isle of Arran, last night.
> 
> Why is it called the 'magic hour'?
> 
> This:




Beautiful colors. Nicely done Tinky.


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2015)

Fort La Latte, Cap Frehel, Bretagne.

5d mk3/100-400L mk2



Fort La Latte Nr Cap Frehel, Brittany, France by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## benperrin (Apr 7, 2015)

Love that shot Tinky!


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 7, 2015)

Hopewell Rocks, NB Canada


----------



## bob118 (Apr 7, 2015)

This was taken at Chatam Beach in Cape Cod in the summer of 2012 using a 7D


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 7, 2015)

Woods Island Lighthouse, PEI, Canada


----------



## bob118 (Apr 7, 2015)

Heres one more from Chatam Beach in Cape Cod Summer of 2012


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 7, 2015)

Bar Harbor, ME


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 7, 2015)

Sunset in Panama City - you really don't want to know what type of Canon camera I had with me on this trip!


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 7, 2015)

Gloucester, MA


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Mount Baker, Washington, as seen from shores of Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Sailboats off Clover Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## tiredofstitching (Apr 8, 2015)

benperrin said:


> 12 Apostles from Gibson Steps



That's a beauty! But gosh, only one remaining? …Values are getting eroded these days!


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning mist, cargo ship, harbour beacon, fishing boat


----------



## sama (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Costa Rica
2. Lima Peru
3. San Pedro, LA
4. Pisco Peru


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Beacon on breakwater at Ogden's Point, Victoria, British Columbia. I purposely muted the colour by applying the Prussian Red preset in DxO FilmPack 5.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Fisgard Lighthouse at Fort Rodd Hill National Historic Site, Victoria BC. There's a bit of lens flare going on in the second picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2015)

Two post processing takes on a photo of the harbour at Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island, British Columbia. I realize that the partial colour/partial black and white style is seen as somewhat passé but I sometimes like it.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2015)

Cowichan Bay #2


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2015)

dpc said:


> Cowichan Bay #2




Lovely reflection. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## petach (Apr 10, 2015)

Fort National, Off St Malo, France. Dawn with 5d mk3/100-400L Mk2 combo. f/8. 30s, iso 1600



St Malo, Fort National by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful light. Well done Peter.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Cowichan Bay #2
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2015)

Cowichan Bay again


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

Ring bolt and driftwood on rocky beach


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

Ocean breaking on rocky Pacific beach


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Pacific coast off Vancouver Island


----------



## GaabNZ (Apr 15, 2015)

Recent trip to see my wife's cousin in Wollongong, Australia. Couple of shots down at the beach



Wave by gaabNZ, on Flickr



Breaking Wave by gaabNZ, on Flickr



Kiama Colour by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

GaabNZ said:


> Recent trip to see my wife's cousin in Wollongong, Australia. Couple of shots down at the beach




Beautiful shots. I especially like your last picture.


----------



## bwud (May 16, 2015)

Fiery sunset


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

bwud said:


> Fiery sunset




Lovely. Great shot.


----------



## RobertG. (May 21, 2015)

Essaouira, Morocco
For days I'm working again and again in Lightroom on the colors of the sky. I'm not a hundred percent satisfied yet but can't pinpoint what it is... I guess I'm still looking for the right contrast between blue evening sky and slightly pink clouds.


----------



## chauncey (May 23, 2015)

This was created using incense stick smoke and lotsa PS...the lady required very little alteration.


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> Essaouira, Morocco
> For days I'm working again and again in Lightroom on the colors of the sky. I'm not a hundred percent satisfied yet but can't pinpoint what it is... I guess I'm still looking for the right contrast between blue evening sky and slightly pink clouds.




It is very nice Robert. I like it this way


----------



## martti (May 23, 2015)

The tide is rising, the Moon is high in the sky...I love Lady Ocean...she is so sweet and salty!


----------



## tolusina (May 23, 2015)

martti said:


> The tide is rising, the Moon is high in the sky...I love Lady Ocean...she is so sweet and salty!


Oh my! Very very nice!  

.


----------



## SwnSng (May 31, 2015)

Hanalei Pier by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 31, 2015)

Lovely shot, SwnSng.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 4, 2015)

View along the Cornish coast toward Porthcurno.



Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> View along the Cornish coast toward Porthcurno.



Beautiful. Nicely done, Coldhands.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 4, 2015)

Great shots, Coldhands and SwnSng.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 5, 2015)

Reflections - Tidal River, Wilsons Prom National Park, Australia.
5D3 with 24mm f1.4 - 25 sec @ f16 ISO 100


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Reflections - Tidal River, Wilsons Prom National Park, Australia.
> 5D3 with 24mm f1.4 - 25 sec @ f16 ISO 100



Beautiful. Lovely reflection...So peaceful.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Reflections - Tidal River, Wilsons Prom National Park, Australia.
> ...


Thanks Click. It was a week of (photography) bliss for me


----------



## Tinky (Jul 6, 2015)

The PS Waverley returns to port in the magic hour, having had a long shift ferrying 'steaming' glaswegians around the Arran Coast.

For anybody who ever wondered why drunks are sometimes referred to as 'steaming' (in these neck of the woods at least) it comes from the old tradition of going doon the water. And getting very drunk. 

EOS M. Canon EF-Ef-m converter. Canon 100mm f2 USM. Manfrotto Befree tripod.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Very nice shot, really like the way she is breaking the mirror as she progresses. We spent an hour yesterday working out how to fit another trip out on her in to our schedule, she is due to visit the south coast again this summer, we try to go out on her when she is here, such a beautiful historic vessel that deserves to be preserved and each trip helps. We have also taken several friends out on her and they are all fans now! 
Thanks for explaining steaming drunk. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> The PS Waverley returns to port in the magic hour, having had a long shift ferrying 'steaming' glaswegians around the Arran Coast.
> 
> For anybody who ever wondered why drunks are sometimes referred to as 'steaming' (in these neck of the woods at least) it comes from the old tradition of going doon the water. And getting very drunk.
> 
> EOS M. Canon EF-Ef-m converter. Canon 100mm f2 USM. Manfrotto Befree tripod.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 6, 2015)

We'll be back out on her this year again. I want to do the Kyles of Bute on her, to relive a family holiday years ago, when my Dad sailed us round the Kyles.

Got to watch the Commonwealth Flotilla from her last year. That was special.

Would love to have a trip on the Thames Estuary on her, see the old battlements etc.


----------



## Mooney (Jul 11, 2015)

Couples shots before an incoming storm in Cabo San Lucas.



IMG_6106 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_6009 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Mooney said:


> Couples shots before an incoming storm in Cabo San Lucas.




Very nice pictures. I really like the first one.


----------



## Tinky (Aug 31, 2015)

PS Waverley returning to Glasgow on her last trip of the Summer Season in Scotland.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Nice shot, extra credits for including the other maritime history, the tall ship and the hammerhead crane from a ship yard. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> PS Waverley returning to Glasgow on her last trip of the Summer Season in Scotland.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 1, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tinky.
> Nice shot, extra credits for including the other maritime history, the tall ship and the hammerhead crane from a ship yard.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Many thanks, I plan everything out on TPE, in satelite mode, my technique for this kind of shot is to decide on my background first, knowing that the subject is going to move through the frame anyway and that I'll have plenty of choice. And by locking the tripod on my co position I cn concentrate of aiservo point tracking the subje t through the frame (i use the assist point method) not essential for the sedate waverley, but helps with very fast or very small or very fast small subjects.

Its a tricky shotto get as she often returns after sunset, this was right on sunset, about 7 minutes before, facing west, a nicer night would have killed it, the cloud letting through enough colour and softening the rest, quite pleased with it myself.

The crane is the Barclay Curle Titan , one of four decommissioned Titans left on the Clyde. The tall ship is the PglenLee and adjoins the Riverside Museum (aka the Transport Museum), as a point of pure trivia the Riverside Museum occupies the former Ingles Shipbuilders site, where PS Waverley was constructed, the last Paddle Steamer the yard built, the Maid of Loch, two years younger than the Waverley, is at Loch Lomond, undergoing restoration.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Thanks for the detailed explanation. From your previous work I had no doubt that it was thoroughly planned. 
The difference between a photograph and a snapshot maybe? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tinky.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2015)

Port Douglas beach


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovely shot, Roo. Nicely done.


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Roo. Nicely done.



Thanks Click


----------



## degies (Sep 6, 2015)

Shag Rock






Sumner


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, degies. I especially like the first one. 8)


----------



## Tinky (Sep 7, 2015)

My local ferry arriving through the fog this morning.

M+22+DXO Film Pack


----------



## bwud (Sep 8, 2015)

Panorama of Old Town Dubrovnik with Lovrijenac Fortress in the foreground.


----------



## andarx (Sep 8, 2015)

Chance Harbour, New Brunswick, Canada. Bay of Fundy


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2015)

Lawrencetown Beach, Nova Scotia, on a misty, wet summer morning. I'm the geek with the camera.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 30, 2015)

degies said:


> Shag Rock + Sumner



Beautiful!!! nicely done.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 30, 2015)

One of my favorite places on Maui, Le Perouse bay. Love finding honu and dolphin while snorkeling here and the walks are desolate. Perfect for clearing the mind of the mainland. This place and Honolua bay are what I dream about when heading back to our vacation house... 




[url=https://flic.kr/p/nDTvGQ]


----------



## eml58 (Nov 30, 2015)

Shot from under the Jetty, Rajah Empat Islands Indonesia

On the Seashore, In a Harbour, next to a Beach.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 30, 2015)

Franz Joseph Land, Last Islands before the North Pole.

The Ship is the Russian Icebreaker "50 Years of Victory", largest Nuclear Powered Ice Breaker on the Planet.

She operates in the Summer under a group called "Quark", doing Murmansk to The North Pole & return via Franz Joseph Land & the Kola Peninsular.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 30, 2015)

Antarctica Somewhere


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Antarctica Somewhere




Beautiful. Great shot, Edward.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 30, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Antarctica Somewhere




woooow 

What a marvelous shot


----------



## lion rock (Dec 1, 2015)

Gorgeous!
-r



eml58 said:


> Antarctica Somewhere


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 1, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Antarctica Somewhere



Beautiful shot Edward. Here's one from me that is the complete opposite; mud, mud, glorious mud. Mussel fishermen working at Brancaster, Norfolk. Some of the most beautiful light I have seen; I was so excited I rushed down with about twenty minutes of light left - and completely forgot that I had had the camera set on smallest jpeg for some copy work I had been doing. So this is an OOC jpeg. Fortunately I had my jpeg settings just as I needed them !


----------



## MartinDaniel (Dec 12, 2015)

eml58 said:


> Antarctica Somewhere



Beautiful shot - so pretty too.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 26, 2016)

Taken the day after the storm that buried DC and NYC. 
It looks like a long exposure with an ND filter, but it is not. This is Katama Bay, on Martha’s Vineyard, waves and whitecaps are the norm. This day was mirror-like and the water did not look like water. It was kind of creepy.

The BW treatment gives the feel of being there.

6D and 24-105mm at f/14, iso 400, 1/400th


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2016)

Lovely BW treatment. Nicely done, Jeff.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 29, 2016)

A shot from the beach a few nights ago during low tide.





5DSR : 24-70 II @28mm 1/25 : f/16 : ISO 200


----------



## applecider (Feb 5, 2016)

Bass River on cape cod separates Yarmouth from Dennis Massachusetts. This was the night of the lunar eclipse.


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lovely shot applecider!


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2016)

applecider said:


> Bass River on cape cod separates Yarmouth from Dennis Massachusetts. This was the night of the lunar eclipse.



Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## telemaq76 (Feb 6, 2016)

sunset on the "petit minou" lighthouse in britanny, in france


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

telemaq76 said:


> sunset on the "petit minou" lighthouse in britanny, in france




Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 9, 2016)

McWay Falls, Big Sur, CA


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice picture, azhelishot. Welcome to CR.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you, Click


----------



## rubensu03 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lisbon, Portugal, 2015


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking across the Salish Sea toward the Olympic Peninsula


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

rubensu03 said:


> Lisbon, Portugal, 2015




Very nice scene. I love the colour pallette.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> Looking across the Salish Sea toward the Olympic Peninsula



Beautiful scenery. Well done, dpc.


----------



## slclick (Apr 5, 2016)

It's like it came with it's own frame


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking across the Salish Sea toward the Olympic Peninsula
> ...




Thanks, Click! I appreciate your comment.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2016)

Large harbour buoy off the end of Ogden's Point, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2016)

Container ship en route to harbour


----------



## rubensu03 (Apr 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> rubensu03 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisbon, Portugal, 2015
> ...



Thank you, dpc!!

One more picture, same place.


----------



## rubensu03 (Apr 9, 2016)

I really love beaches after sunset.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

I really like your picture. Nicely done, rubensu03.


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2016)

I just love this lens.... La Jolla California


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Driftwood on beach at Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Old dog beachcombing


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot. When we get driftwood it is a bit of old scaffold board or a foot square of old ply, or very rarely a bundle of 4x2's washed off a passing cargo ship by a storm. That looks more like the whole darn forest! 
I like the old dog beach combing too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Driftwood on beach at Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot. When we get driftwood it is a bit of old scaffold board or a foot square of old ply, or very rarely a bundle of 4x2's washed off a passing cargo ship by a storm. That looks more like the whole darn forest!
> I like the old dog beach combing too.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2016)

Rocky beach on the Pacific Ocean in Saanich, Vancouver Island.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

PHUKET GRAVEL BEACH, SOUTHERN PART OF THAILAND.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

THE NORTH CAROLINA BEACH, USA.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

SANTORINI ISLAND , TOWN OF OIA, GREECE


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

SANTORINI ISLAND , TOWN OF OIA, GREECE
THE NEW HONEYMOONERS.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 12, 2016)

Sunset and surf, Oahu.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Sunset and surf, Oahu.



Lovely light. 8)


----------



## rubensu03 (Apr 12, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like your picture. Nicely done, rubensu03.



Thank you, Click!!


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2016)

Trial Islands Lighthouse, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2016)

On a Saanich beach near Victoria, British Columbia. Discussing the scenery. This picture seems a bit odd to me. It almost leaves the impression of looking at a diorama such as you would see in a museum. Anyway...


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2016)

Container ship on the Salish Sea.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2016)

Moody shot over the Salish Sea


----------



## Photo282 (Jun 7, 2016)

Galloping horses after East Coast low. Soldiers Beach NSW Australia.


----------



## Photo282 (Jun 7, 2016)

Two more


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2016)

Scene from Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2016)

IMGP0551 1200p by K-Amps, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2016)

Very nice shot, K-amps.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, K-amps.



Thanks always for the kind words Click


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Great, K-amps.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2016)

K-amps said:


> IMGP0551 1200p by K-Amps, on Flickr




Love this picture! Very, very nice. I assume this was taken with a Pentax K-1. An intriguing camera. I'm tempted.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> Love this picture! Very, very nice. I assume this was taken with a Pentax K-1. An intriguing camera. I'm tempted.



Thanks dpc: Indeed, its the unassuming K1. I love night photography and this is giving me great results.



lion rock said:


> Great, K-amps.
> -r



Thanks Lion


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't get any closer to the edge, the knees wouldn't allow it!
The 2nd is Skye Bridge at the far side.
Both in Scotland.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Can't get any closer to the edge, the knees wouldn't allow it!
> The 2nd is Skye Bridge at the far side.
> Both in Scotland.
> -r




I like the second picture in particular.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you, DPC.
The overcast dull sky did not help with the cliff shot. Have bad acrophobia, so that was a close as I can approach that beautiful place.
Funny, the bridge sees to be the demarcation of the bright area of reflection. Evening shortly after sunset.
-r


----------



## JClark (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning rain squall on the north shore of Maui.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

JClark said:


> Morning rain squall on the north shore of Maui.




Nice picture.


----------



## JClark (Jun 10, 2016)

Click said:


> JClark said:
> 
> 
> > Morning rain squall on the north shore of Maui.
> ...



Thanks. Wish the building wasn't off to the right, but what can you do?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi JClark. 
What you could have done was not draw attention to it as until you mentioned it it was nicely hidden by the trees. ;D
It it still a nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JClark said:


> Thanks. Wish the building wasn't off to the right, but what can you do?


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 11, 2016)

Some shots from the beach at Sango bay in Durness, west coast of Scotland. All taken with 5DIII + 17-40.

1. 



Sango Bay http://[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Paul Roberts[/url], on Flickr

2. 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/HWfTbt][img]https://c4.staticflickr.com/8/7341/27524622011_d136ce4ea8_z.jpg
Sango Bay#2 http://[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Paul Roberts[/url], on Flickr

3.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/J3FNJR][img]https://c6.staticflickr.com/8/7207/27597383845_6c8fbeb5aa_z.jpg
Sango Bay#3 [IMG_6674] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2016)

Lovely shots, GammyKnee.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2016)

Inner Harbour, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2016)

Posted this elsewhere but went back to the RAW file and redid it.

Water ferry wharf pointing into the inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 26, 2016)

The Vikings have arrived!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Don. 
Nice shot, interesting vessel. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> The Vikings have arrived!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> The Vikings have arrived!



Great capture, Don. Well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

A few from windward Oahu.


Bellows Beach Windward Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Bellows Beach Windward Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Bellows Beach Windward Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Bellows Beach Windward Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Jun 26, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> The Vikings have arrived!


He he, that´s my team 

I am currently in St. Helier on Jersey (the channel island). Was looking forward to a nice outdoor table, with some good seafood, with a decent white in the glass and a colourful sunset. Instead I got a low tide, grey sky, light rain and a stiff breeze ...

5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 26, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The Vikings have arrived!
> ...


I like the picture....

Cheer up, the weather could be worse.... I shot this last June...... we had fog and the harbour was blocked with ice.....


----------



## joe_r (Aug 1, 2016)

From vacation last week at the beach in NJ:



Jetty in the Morning by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2016)

joe_r said:


> From vacation last week at the beach in NJ:
> 
> 
> 
> Jetty in the Morning by Joe, on Flickr




Really nice pic!


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2016)

joe_r said:


> From vacation last week at the beach in NJ:



Lovely picture. Well done, Joe.


----------



## joe_r (Aug 3, 2016)

DPC, Click, thanks!


----------



## npdien (Aug 10, 2016)

Long Hai Beach


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

npdien said:


> Long Hai Beach




Nice.


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

Kayaking around the Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## geekpower (Aug 28, 2016)

Ruby Beach 1 



Ruby Beach 2


----------



## K-amps (Aug 28, 2016)

Little sea-side fun


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

K-amps said:


> Little sea-side fun



Cool picture  What are those lights?


----------



## K-amps (Aug 28, 2016)

Click said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Little sea-side fun
> ...



Thanks Click. Its the old Steel wool trick


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

OK.  Thanks K-amps


----------



## George D. (Aug 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Sharpening Iron said:
> 
> 
> > North Myrtle Beach
> ...



The Easter Island-ish first one is so fun. 

So here's Ayrshire on a rainy December day. Maze next to the Atlantic. I dare not get the 5D2 out in this weather so used a handy (expendable) IXY600F.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2016)

dpc said:


> Kayaking around the Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick, Canada


I love the bay of Fundy! For those unfamiliar with the area, tides of 50+ feet are common!

These two pictures are from the NS side of the bay (near Cape Blomiden) and believe it or not, I missed both high and low tides for the shots......


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Kayaking around the Hopewell Rocks, New Brunswick, Canada
> ...



Nice pictures! I love that part of the country.


----------



## applecider (Sep 9, 2016)

Canon beach Oregon, with haystack rock a somewhat photogenic subject. The orange glow is from the lights of the city of cannon beach, and the clouds are the fog being blown off the ocean as the ocean is cooler than the land tho the difference narrows in the fall. Single shot rokinon 14mm lens probably at f2.8. My plan that night was to capture the milky way next to haystack rock, it's there but behind the clouds.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2016)

I really like this shot. Pretty cool effect from the lights of the city .


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 16, 2016)

applecider said:


> Canon beach Oregon, with haystack rock a somewhat photogenic subject. The orange glow is from the lights of the city of cannon beach, and the clouds are the fog being blown off the ocean as the ocean is cooler than the land tho the difference narrows in the fall. Single shot rokinon 14mm lens probably at f2.8. My plan that night was to capture the milky way next to haystack rock, it's there but behind the clouds.



Wow. Spectacular photo!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

Applecider,
A brilliant view of an otherwise well shot Oregon landmark.
Very different view. Nicely shot.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

One from a few evenings ago ...
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2016)

applecider said:


> Canon beach Oregon, with haystack rock a somewhat photogenic subject. The orange glow is from the lights of the city of cannon beach, and the clouds are the fog being blown off the ocean as the ocean is cooler than the land tho the difference narrows in the fall. Single shot rokinon 14mm lens probably at f2.8. My plan that night was to capture the milky way next to haystack rock, it's there but behind the clouds.




Very ethereal looking landscape. I like it.


----------



## Roo (Oct 23, 2016)

The Steve Irwin at berth.


----------



## meywd (Oct 23, 2016)

A wet sunrise by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 24, 2016)

Vineyard Haven Harbor sunrise.
6D + 24-105mm @ 24mm


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 24, 2016)

Edgartown Harbor
6D and 24-105mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Jeff. 
Lovely shot, great composition and nice colours. 
The Edgartown Harbour is nice too but I much prefer this one. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Vineyard Haven Harbor sunrise.
> 6D + 24-105mm @ 24mm


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jeff.
> Lovely shot, great composition and nice colours.
> The Edgartown Harbour is nice too but I much prefer this one.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




+1 Nicely done, Jeff.


----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2016)

What I assume was a wedding photographer's prop on a Pacific beach.


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice picture, dpc. I prefer the colour version.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 25, 2016)

Travelling and shooting.
-r


----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2016)

[ quote author=Click link=topic=20875.msg642215#msg642215 date=1482629243]
Nice picture, dpc. I prefer the colour version.
[/quote]


Thanks, Click! I'm not sure which I like better.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's a coastal shot from my portfolio archives:


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a coastal shot from my portfolio archives:



Great shot. Well done, GMCPhotographics .


----------



## geekpower (Dec 28, 2016)

Christmas eve morning on the southern Oregon coast, just as the fog was burning off


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

Lovely shots, geekpower.


----------



## reef58 (Dec 28, 2016)

My first shot at a long exposure in the middle of the day


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

reef58 said:


> My first shot at a long exposure in the middle of the day



Nicely done, reef58.


----------



## reef58 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Click

More conventional


----------



## geekpower (Dec 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, geekpower.



thanks Click


----------



## reef58 (Jan 28, 2017)

One from this morning


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2017)

reef58 said:


> One from this morning



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Click


----------



## lion rock (Jan 28, 2017)

reef58,
Beautiful.
-r



reef58 said:


> One from this morning


----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2017)

Kayaks at Inner Harbour, Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

1. Ship anchored off the Saanich Peninsula, Vancouver Island
2. Scene from inner harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

A British cable laying ship moored at Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Mar 15, 2017)

Man carving on the rocks at Clover Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island BC about a month ago.


----------



## dpc (Mar 15, 2017)

Some of his work...


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2017)

dpc said:


> Some of his work...



Nice! 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2017)

One of my favourite little harbours.....


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 15, 2017)

One of my favorite spots on windward Oahu, Hawaii...Makapu'u beach lookout



Makapu&#x27;u Beach Lookout Windward Oahu Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

8) 8) 8) Beautiful. We just got 16 inches of snow here :-\


----------



## dpc (Mar 19, 2017)

1. Ship moored off the Saanich Peninsula, Vancouver Island, British Columbia
2. Snowy scene from inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

Click said:


> 8) 8) 8) Beautiful. We just got 16 inches of snow here :-\


Thanks Click! What is snow? ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> One of my favourite little harbours.....


Very quaint and colorful scene. Well done, Don!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

dpc said:


> 1. Ship moored off the Saanich Peninsula, Vancouver Island, British Columbia
> 2. Snowy scene from inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia


So beautiful! Great captures, dpc.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> What is snow? ;D



;D ;D ;D I still like you.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

A recent shot of "Rabbit" island, windward Oahu, Hawaii


Makapu&#x27;u Beach Lookout Windward Oahu Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

Sorry, Click. I didn't mean to rub it in, but I posted this last photo before I saw your latest comment ;D ;D ;D
PS-I'm glad we're still friends 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2017)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > What is snow? ;D
> ...



Click and I are Canadians, we don't let a little snow stop us from enjoying the water.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice shots everyone. 

Hi Don. 
I bet that goes well downhill!  Here if we get snow the kids (of all ages) use tea trays or fertiliser sacks, that would be overkill here. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 20, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Well said! 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Cruise ships moored at Ogden Point, Victoria, British Columbia, about a month ago.


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Whale watching zodiacs lined up in front on the provincial legislature, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Tugboats...


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Pacific beach...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shot, plenty of lumber there, have you just had a storm? 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Pacific beach...


----------



## dpc (Mar 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice shot, plenty of lumber there, have you just had a storm?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks! No. These same cedar logs have been there for years. 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Small ferry carrying various and sundry construction equipment...


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Ditto...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2017)

dpc said:


> Inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


Sigh..... kayaks in the water, and I have 3 feet of ice behind the house.....


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...
> ...




I feel your pain. The pictures were taken in February when the rest of the country was snow bound.  8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

Early February, inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

Breakwater...


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

Rocky beach area...


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> Rocky beach area...



Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky beach area...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

1. Harbour seal. There's a yellow boathouse reflected in the water around the creature which I thought made a moderately interesting photograph.
2. Clover Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> 1. Harbour seal. There's a yellow boathouse reflected in the water around the creature which I thought made a moderately interesting photograph.



I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Harbour seal. There's a yellow boathouse reflected in the water around the creature which I thought made a moderately interesting photograph.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
I love the seal shot, the reflection takes this way above moderately interesting in my opinion, it puts it in the blooming marvellous category. 
The rest of the series are not bad either! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> 1. Harbour seal. There's a yellow boathouse reflected in the water around the creature which I thought made a moderately interesting photograph.
> 2. Clover Point, Victoria BC


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> 1. Harbour seal. There's a yellow boathouse reflected in the water around the creature which I thought made a moderately interesting photograph.



Moderately interesting? ? ? Moderately interesting? ? ? ? ?...... Try FREAKING AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a re-edit of an image I took in 2013. Kimmerage bay, Uk. It's a 2 shot exposure blend to record the full contrast.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Graham and Don!


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> This is a re-edit of an image I took in 2013. Kimmerage bay, Uk. It's a 2 shot exposure blend to record the full contrast.




Lovely. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 27, 2017)

GMCPhotographics,
Lovely!
Anyway to send the unblended photo to see the difference?
-r




Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > This is a re-edit of an image I took in 2013. Kimmerage bay, Uk. It's a 2 shot exposure blend to record the full contrast.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

Gull feather on pebble beach...


----------



## LesC (Mar 27, 2017)

This is the iconic ruins of the Brighton West Pier which burned down and has become a favourite with photographers. I used a Lee 'Super Stopper' - a 15 stop filter which allows very long exposures even in bright daylight - this one was 241 secs - 4 minutes. I then converted to monochrome.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely picture. Well done, LesC.


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 27, 2017)

....along Kaena Point trail on Oahu, Dillingham Airfield side....


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

mdmphoto said:


> ....along Kaena Point trail on Oahu, Dillingham Airfield side....



Very nice composition. 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

LesC said:


> This is the iconic ruins of the Brighton West Pier which burned down and has become a favourite with photographers. I used a Lee 'Super Stopper' - a 15 stop filter which allows very long exposures even in bright daylight - this one was 241 secs - 4 minutes. I then converted to monochrome.



A really nice B&W!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 27, 2017)

LesC said:


> This is the iconic ruins of the Brighton West Pier which burned down and has become a favourite with photographers. I used a Lee 'Super Stopper' - a 15 stop filter which allows very long exposures even in bright daylight - this one was 241 secs - 4 minutes. I then converted to monochrome.


Very dream-like. Nice job!


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 28, 2017)

[/quote]
Very nice composition. 8)
[/quote]

....Mahalo Nui Loa...


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 28, 2017)

....along China Walls, Oahu....


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 1, 2017)

All taken at Murrells Inlet, South Carolina


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> All taken at Murrells Inlet, South Carolina



Very nice series, kodakrome.


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 1, 2017)

6O6C2800-HDR-2.jpg by Joseph Calev, on Flickr

Guanacaste, Costa Rica.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Joseph. 
Very nice shot, funny looking couple in the shot though! : ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



kirispupis said:


> Guanacaste, Costa Rica.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice picture, Joseph.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2017)

Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada

One of my favourite spots to sit and relax....


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Lovely reflection. Well done.


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 15, 2017)

Early morning shot during the so called "blue hour". Shot was taken at 5:54 AM, which was 20 minutes before sunrise. Did not have a tripod with me. Hand held at 1/20th of a second, f4, ISO 3200, 28mm.


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Early morning shot during the so called "blue hour". Shot was taken at 5:54 AM, which was 20 minutes before sunrise. Did not have a tripod with me. Hand held at 1/20th of a second, f4, ISO 3200, 28mm.



Very nice 8) Well done, kodakrome .


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 16, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Early morning shot during the so called "blue hour". Shot was taken at 5:54 AM, which was 20 minutes before sunrise. Did not have a tripod with me. Hand held at 1/20th of a second, f4, ISO 3200, 28mm.
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2017)

Sailboats off Cattle Point in Victoria, British Columbia, with Mount Baker in the State of Washington in the background about a month ago. Taken with my 7DMII + Sigma 150-600 C at 150. I could have adjusted the white balance a bit but I do like all the blueness.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 25, 2017)

Rocks at low tide in Plemont Bay, Jersey. The island has a forty foot tide, and when it goes out the coastline changes dramatically. At high tide only the top of the right hand side rock is above water.

5DII + 35mm f/2 IS, iso 160, f/9, 1/500th hand held


----------



## GammyKnee (Jul 25, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Rocks at low tide in Plemont Bay, Jersey. The island has a forty foot tide, and when it goes out the coastline changes dramatically. At high tide only the top of the right hand side rock is above water.
> 
> 5DII + 35mm f/2 IS, iso 160, f/9, 1/500th hand held



Beautifully done - like this a lot.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Rocks at low tide in Plemont Bay, Jersey. The island has a forty foot tide, and when it goes out the coastline changes dramatically. At high tide only the top of the right hand side rock is above water.
> 
> 5DII + 35mm f/2 IS, iso 160, f/9, 1/500th hand held



Very nice! 8)


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 26, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada
> 
> One of my favourite spots to sit and relax....



Beautiful! You're making me lean that way for my vacation this year..


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 26, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada
> ...


If you go, don't forget to check out the tides in the bay of Fundy......


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2017)

Piano on beach...


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 26, 2017)

Late winter's afternoon. View across a wind-swept bay to the docks - Port Phillip Bay, Melbourne.


----------



## mitulparmar1983 (Jul 26, 2017)

My first post on here. Some amazing pictures on here. 

A picture from my honeymoon last year in Santorini. It was a spur of the moment photo whilst me and my wife were having a late lunch on the coast at Akrotiri (around 8 miles from our hotel).


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2017)

mitulparmar1983 said:


> My first post on here. Some amazing pictures on here.
> 
> A picture from my honeymoon last year in Santorini. It was a spur of the moment photo whilst me and my wife were having a late lunch on the coast at Akrotiri (around 8 miles from our hotel).



Nice. 


Welcome to CR.


----------



## mitulparmar1983 (Jul 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> Welcome to CR.



Thank you


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 26, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Rocks at low tide in Plemont Bay, Jersey. The island has a forty foot tide, and when it goes out the coastline changes dramatically. At high tide only the top of the right hand side rock is above water.
> ...





dpc said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Rocks at low tide in Plemont Bay, Jersey. The island has a forty foot tide, and when it goes out the coastline changes dramatically. At high tide only the top of the right hand side rock is above water.
> ...



Thanks Guys ! I saw this picture as I was walking amongst the rocks, and though "Can my 5DII cope with this high DR scene?" 

It couldn't  So I had to blend.


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Scenes from Vancouver harbour...


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Sailing...


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2017)

Another one from Peggy's Cove NS, Canada


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Another one from Peggy's Cove NS, Canada




Nice. I swear those dories are positioned there just for the benefit of tourists. They never seem to change position. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2017)

A 12 image panorama, shot with a 17-55 in portrait mode, stitched together in AutoPano Giga.....


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> A 12 image panorama, shot with a 17-55 in portrait mode, stitched together in AutoPano Giga.....



Beautiful panorama. Well done, Don.


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Off Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 7, 2017)

Canon 5D + Canon 24-70 f4 L IS USM:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> Canon 5D + Canon 24-70 f4 L IS USM:




Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 9, 2017)

Canon 70D + Sigma 10-20 mm f4-5.6:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 9, 2017)

This morning...


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> Canon 70D + Sigma 10-20 mm f4-5.6:



Lovely. Nicely done, Azathoth.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2017)

jeanluc said:


> This morning...



Beautiful light. Well done, Jean Luc.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 15, 2017)

Pier of San Clemente, CA / June 2017
5D3 with 24-70 2.8LII, ISO 100, 20 sec @ f/16. Lifeguard station functioned as tripod.


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2017)

Vossie said:


> Pier of San Clemente, CA / June 2017
> 5D3 with 24-70 2.8LII, ISO 100, 20 sec @ f/16. Lifeguard station functioned as tripod.




Nice shot! 8)


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Vossie. Well done.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 15, 2017)

Vossie said:


> Pier of San Clemente, CA / June 2017
> 5D3 with 24-70 2.8LII, ISO 100, 20 sec @ f/16. Lifeguard station functioned as tripod.



Very nice indeed!


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 11, 2017)

Taken this morning from the shore at South Carolina. The Atlantic is rocking and rolling from the outer bands of Irma. I only had a brief clearing, 30 minutes later it was raining like crazy.
6D with 200 f2.8L.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2017)

Blue on blue... Along the Pacific Ocean, Victoria BC...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 26, 2017)

Going from colorful to contrasty B&W 

Dutch "Waddenzee" at low tide, with boats (deliberately) stranded and people walking on the barely dry banks

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

Beautiful B&W.

Well done, Wiebe.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 26, 2017)

Zmudowski State Beach
Polaroid 600SE
FujiFilm Instax Wide


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Zmudowski State Beach
> Polaroid 600SE
> FujiFilm 100C




Nice! I especially like the first and last pictures. There's a rather etherial quality to them I find appealing.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> Nice! I especially like the first and last pictures. There's a rather etherial quality to them I find appealing.



+1

Nicely done, Pookie.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice capture of raw power! I should have done some shots of Harvey bending trees over in Atlanta.



kodakrome said:


> Taken this morning from the shore at South Carolina. The Atlantic is rocking and rolling from the outer bands of Irma. I only had a brief clearing, 30 minutes later it was raining like crazy.
> 6D with 200 f2.8L.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 27, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I especially like the first and last pictures. There's a rather etherial quality to them I find appealing.
> ...



Thanks Click and DPC


----------



## Pookie (Sep 28, 2017)

San Francisco Marina...


----------



## jprusa (Sep 28, 2017)

Pookie said:


> San Francisco Marina...


Very nice Pookie


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2017)

Pookie said:


> San Francisco Marina...



Beautiful. I really like this picture.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > San Francisco Marina...
> ...



Thanks Click...


----------



## Pookie (Sep 28, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > San Francisco Marina...
> ...



Thanks...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


> San Francisco Marina...
> 
> [...]


Nice one Pookie, I like the (early morning?) light through the mist.

To stay in SF - and in the mist / haze 
Golden Gate bridge, almost hidden by the haze, from Fort Mason great meadow park.
Converted to B&W in order to get the contours of the bridge back - with the straight from the camera "jpg" settings the bridge was drowned out in the evening haze
(I could have cropped the street & cars away, but decided to keep them for context)

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


> San Francisco Marina...




Beautiful picture! Makes me want to pack up and head back to the coast.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2017)

Beach combing pooch... Posted a similar picture in B&W elsewhere...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 29, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Zmudowski State Beach
> Polaroid 600SE
> FujiFilm Instax Wide



I really like this top picture of the beach, but it shouldn't be shown on a gear orientated website ! To me it demonstrates that from an artistic point of view we're heading down a road to nowhere with all the technical perfection that each generation of cameras offer. Viva DR, high res pixels & DMF !


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 29, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I especially like the first and last pictures. There's a rather etherial quality to them I find appealing.
> ...



Refreshing!


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Nova Scotia harbour...


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Scenes from in and around the Inner Harbour, Victoria, British Columbia. The first picture was taken in the shadow of a tall condo.


----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2018)

The coastline of Victoria, British Columbia, with the mountains of the Olympic peninsula in Washington State as a backdrop.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> The coastline of Victoria, British Columbia, with the mountains of the Olympic peninsula in Washington State as a backdrop.



Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The coastline of Victoria, British Columbia, with the mountains of the Olympic peninsula in Washington State as a backdrop.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 20, 2018)

combination of coast and animals ...
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> combination of coast and animals ...
> -r



Nice beach shot lion rock


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

Coast along shores of Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks dpc.
You have a grand shot, especially the clouds.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

Lion rock and dpc,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Click.
Shot on Kangaroo Island, Adelaide, Australia.
-r


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2018)

Algonquin Park beach.... stitched panorama


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice.
-r



Don Haines said:


> Algonquin Park beach.... stitched panorama


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Thanks dpc.
> You have a grand shot, especially the clouds.
> -r




Thanks, lion rock! The colours are a bit more garish than I usually like but I decided to go the psychedelic route anyway.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Lion rock and dpc,
> 
> Nice shots, guys.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2018)

Mud flats at Grand Pre, N.S., a 360 degree panorama.

At low tide, you can be 1/2 kilometer from shore.....


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Nice.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Well done, Don.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Don,
Garish?! No, I like a bit of saturation. Not bad at all.
Can the curvature be fixed in the pano mode? Unless it is a bay, it looks a bit too much curvature.

I like the mud photo, kind of a texture photo. Any oysters there?

I have a pano shot. From 12 Apostles in Australia.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dpc.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Can the curvature be fixed in the pano mode? Unless it is a bay, it looks a bit too much curvature.
> 
> I like the mud photo, kind of a texture photo. Any oysters there?
> 
> ...


I tried a few other projections..... it is a bay, very hard to make it more linear 

no oysters, but lots of clams.....

I like your 12 Apostles.... we have a similar one up here, called the seven sisters...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Don,
Hmmmm ... Clams, those are delicious, too.
I'd say the 2nd rendition opens the photo up a bit. Nicer. Don't you agree?
Seven Sisters: a much different environment, majestic!
-r



Don Haines said:


> I tried a few other projections..... it is a bay, very hard to make it more linear
> 
> no oysters, but lots of clams.....
> 
> I like your 12 Apostles.... we have a similar one up here, called the seven sisters...


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Partially monochrome, partially colour, sort of a Prussian red effect...


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

dpc said:


> Partially monochrome, partially colour, sort of a Prussian red effect...



I like it. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2018)

Salish Sea, March 2018


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Walking along a Pacific beach...


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Beach walk near Ogden Point, Victoria BC this past February..


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Beach shot near Ogden Point, Victoria BC, with Clover Point in the distance...


----------



## lion rock (Apr 4, 2018)

dpc,
nice country. Good photos.
-r


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> nice country. Good photos.
> -r



Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2018)

On the Salish Sea...


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Apr 8, 2018)

dpc,
These are for you.
Shot them while visiting beautiful Vancouver, BC.
-r


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> These are for you.
> Shot them while visiting beautiful Vancouver, BC.
> -r




Thanks, lion rock! Appreciate it. Yes, Vancouver’s a nice place. I spend a few days each year there.


----------



## C-FMST (Apr 9, 2018)

Kincardine, Ontario, Canada
July 1st, 2017


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

Beautiful colours, C-FMST!


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2018)

C-FMST said:


> Kincardine, Ontario, Canada
> July 1st, 2017



Lovely shots.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

A young couple communing with one another on rocks along the coast of Victoria, BC...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

The Black Ball ferry boat, Coho, leaving the inner harbour of Victoria BC enroute to the U.S.


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2018)

Newport Beach, CA M5, EF-M 22


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 10, 2018)

slclick said:


> Newport Beach, CA M5, EF-M 22



Quite a pretty one. The composition effects are really good.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2018)

Standoff... water taxi against float plane...


----------



## Sbiriguda (Apr 11, 2018)

Azathoth said:


> Canon 5D + Canon 24-70 f4 L IS USM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing, really


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Seven Seas Highway and pilot boat: The pilot boat's speeding away after guiding the monster vehicle carrier through Canadian waters...


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2018)

Newport CA, tidepools


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 14, 2018)

A cliche tourist shot, but I didn’t feel like cooking tonight and they have great fish and chips.....


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> A cliche tourist shot, but I didn’t feel like cooking tonight and they have great fish and chips.....



I really like your picture. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> A cliche tourist shot, but I didn’t feel like cooking tonight and they have great fish and chips.....




Nice one! Peggy's Cove? 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Ogden Point, Victoria BC, this past February...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 15, 2018)

dpc said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > A cliche tourist shot, but I didn’t feel like cooking tonight and they have great fish and chips.....
> ...



Yes, Peggy’s Cove..... I tend to avoid the place in the summer as it is crawling silly with tourists... I should go out on a weekday in August and shoot people..... it gets so crowded that the roads get blocked with cars trying to get in.....


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

Ogden Point #2


----------



## stevelee (Apr 16, 2018)

The harbor at Victoria, BC:







This was taken from my fifth floor hotel room window. Note the leaves on the window ledge in the foreground. The picture is obviously unsharp, magnified as the reduced version is by this board's software. I can't put my finger on one thing that causes the softness, the spreading of the overexposed lights, the ripples in the water, the focus too close, and other things. But oddly, it is the impressionistic look that I like about the picture. I printed it on large paper and have it framed, and it doesn't look any more unsharp in a large size.

It won't win any photo contests, but somehow conveys the way things looked to me at the time.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 16, 2018)

stevelee said:


> The harbor at Victoria, BC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great colorful shot!


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

stevelee said:


> The harbor at Victoria, BC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice picture. Makes me wish I was back in Victoria. Spent five weeks there this winter. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Beach detritus...


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Beach detritus #2


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 16, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beach detritus #2



Love the colors.....


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Beach detritus #2
> ...




Thanks, Don.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beach detritus...


Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Beach detritus...
> ...




Thanks, razashaikh!


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2018)

Victoria 2 Vancouver: passenger ferry plying between these two British Columbia cities


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2018)

Coho: a Black Ball ferry line vessel docked in Victoria's inner harbour...


----------



## lion rock (Apr 17, 2018)

detritus #2 great colours!!
-r



Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Beach detritus #2
> ...


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

lion rock said:


> detritus #2 great colours!!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia, this past February...


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2018)

Rocky Pacific beach...


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beach detritus #2



Each of your clicks are really different and astonishing!


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Beach detritus #2
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2018)

Bleak day along the Pacific at Victoria, BC, with a small flock of brants resting on the rocks in the foreground.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Bleak day along the Pacific at Victoria, BC, with a small flock of brants resting on the rocks in the foreground.



I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleak day along the Pacific at Victoria, BC, with a small flock of brants resting on the rocks in the foreground.
> ...



Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2018)

That's the Pacific, anything but peaceful.
Nice "calming" shot.
-r



dpc said:


> Bleak day along the Pacific at Victoria, BC, with a small flock of brants resting on the rocks in the foreground.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> That's the Pacific, anything but peaceful.
> Nice "calming" shot.
> -r
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2018)

Cedar driftwood on Pacific pebble beach, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 30, 2018)

dpc said:


> Bleak day along the Pacific at Victoria, BC, with a small flock of brants resting on the rocks in the foreground.



Amazing Image


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 30, 2018)

dpc said:


> Cedar driftwood on Pacific pebble beach, Victoria, British Columbia...


Very nice!


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Thanks DSP121 and razashaikh! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Scenes from Inner Harbour, Victoria BC, this past February... Looking at the pictures makes me want to go back, so I think I will.


----------



## danjwark (May 8, 2018)

Charlottetown PEI harbour at sunrise.


----------



## danjwark (May 8, 2018)

Another shot from Charlottetown PEI harbour at sunrise.


----------



## lion rock (May 8, 2018)

California coast south of San Francisco from 35k feet in the air.
-r


----------



## Click (May 8, 2018)

danjwark said:


> Charlottetown PEI harbour at sunrise.





danjwark said:


> Another shot from Charlottetown PEI harbour at sunrise.



Lovely shots.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2018)

dpc said:


> Scenes from Inner Harbour, Victoria BC, this past February... Looking at the pictures makes me want to go back, so I think I will.



Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Scenes from Inner Harbour, Victoria BC, this past February... Looking at the pictures makes me want to go back, so I think I will.
> ...





Thanks, Click!


----------



## danjwark (May 8, 2018)

Click said:


> danjwark said:
> 
> 
> > Charlottetown PEI harbour at sunrise.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

Floating homes, Inner Harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Shot today.
-r


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2018)

Nice summery shot, lion rock. Makes me want to head back to the coast.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2018)

Very nice shot, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Thanks dpc,
Do go on a trip.
-r



dpc said:


> Nice summery shot, lion rock. Makes me want to head back to the coast.


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Thank you Click.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice shot, lion rock.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2018)

Jokulsarlon: Glacier Lagoon


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

K-amps said:


> Jokulsarlon: Glacier Lagoon




Great shot. Well done, K-amps.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2018)

Click said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Jokulsarlon: Glacier Lagoon
> ...



Thanks Click, here's a few more from the same lagoon:


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

Stunning pictures. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2018)

+1.
stunning.
-r



Click said:


> Stunning pictures. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Fantastic photos, K-amps! Love them.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Some more


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

Awesome. Beautiful series. Well done, K-amps.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 9, 2018)

Much appreciated guys. Not exactly sea, but a "water" scape.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

K-amps said:


> Much appreciated guys. Not exactly sea, but a "water" scape.



Another beautiful shot. 8) Nicely done, K-amps.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

A fantastic set of pictures! Way to go, K-amps.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 11, 2018)

The local marina at 6 A.M. (June 8th) and at 6 P.M. (June 9th)


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2018)

Very nice pictures, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, kodakrome.




Thank you, Click.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 12, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> The local marina at 6 A.M. (June 8th) and at 6 P.M. (June 9th)


Pleasing colors! Great shots.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2018)

Bay of Fundy at low tide. Most of these panoramas were taken about a kilometer from shore....


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2018)

Very nice series, Don. The Bay of Fundy is a natural wonder.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2018)

I second Click, Don. A really nice series of panoramas.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2018)

1. Explorer of the Seas cruise ship and Cable Innovator, a cable laying ship docked at Ogden Point, Victoria BC, August 2018
2. SeaKing Adventurer and friends docked in the inner harbour, Victoria BC, August 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2018)

Two views of Ogden Point, Victoria BC, this past August.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2018)

Colour rendition of a previous monochrome posting: Fisherman's Wharf, inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)

1. Small naval vessel returning to base
2. Seaspan Foam and friend at rest: small harbour tugs


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2018)

Harbour tug, Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2018)

A squadron on brants (a small sea goose) resting on some inshore rocks at Clover Point, Victoria BC on a blustery, miserable day in February 2018.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2018)

Another very nice series, dpc. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Vern (Nov 25, 2018)

Sunset, Oak Island, NC
5DMKIV, 100-400 II, 100mm, f8, 1/200, ISO 100, HDR


----------



## Vern (Nov 25, 2018)

Same settings & location (& fisherman)


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking across the inner harbour, Victoria BC, toward the Empress Hotel. There's a construction netting across the front.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2018)

Rocky Pacific beach


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2019)

The "Bartlett" in harbour, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Pape (Mar 29, 2019)

Finland seashore . 3 picture panorama ,RP 70-300mm f4-5,6 ii nano usm 70mm 1/200s f11 iso 100


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 29, 2019)

Here are a few from Oak Bluffs upper harbor and steamship dock. The pano was for fun - original is 20,000 pixels.


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Ogden Point anchorage, Victoria BC, this past February


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Canadian Coast Guard search and rescue boat


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Looking toward Ogden Point from Esqimault, Greater Victoria BC, with the mountains of the Olympic Peninsula in the background


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice shots. Keep posting, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Ditto...


----------



## karishmab (Apr 11, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Here are a few from Oak Bluffs upper harbor and steamship dock. The pano was for fun - original is 20,000 pixels.
> View attachment 183687
> View attachment 183688



What an amazing place! Looks beautiful place to spend some quality time with my husband! 

Thank you, Jeff, for sharing such a wonderful pic!


----------



## slclick (Apr 16, 2019)

Since the Great Salt Lake used to be a sea, in olden times, this counts... partially. From Antelope Island.


----------



## slclick (Apr 16, 2019)

Poipu Sunset


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2019)

beautiful pictures slclick.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 16, 2019)

Taken on the North Norfolk Coast (GB) using a sturdy tripod, 5DIII, 16-35IIL or a 24-70L


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2019)

Great shots, GMC. I really like your pictures.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2019)

RCN supply ship Asterix berthed at Ogden Point, Victoria BC this past February


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 19, 2019)

My local beach.... no swimming today!

180 degree panorama processed in Lightroom


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice panorama. Well done, Don.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Taking a break at Cattle Point, Victoria BC
Clover Point, Victoria BC
Off Cattle Point


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

"Prince of Whales"


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2019)

The bulk freighter New Aspiration of Panamanian registry with shepherding pilot boat


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2019)

Clover Point, Victoria BC, on a gloomy February day


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2019)

Coastline (Esquimault, Vancouver Island)


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2019)

Scenes from the Inner Harbour and seacoast, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)

Flying into the frame...


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Experimenting with Affinity Photo + ON1 Photo RAW 2019 : I use ON1 regularly. I've had Affinity Photo for some time but have never really wrapped my head around it.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2019)

Hersonissos habour, Crete


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2019)

Off the coastal islands between Vancouver and Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2019)

Maximilian and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Vern too (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunset, Oak Island, NC. 5DSR 11-24 @11mm, f8, HDR pano.


----------



## Vern too (Oct 27, 2019)

A little earlier, 5DSR 70-200 II @70mm, f8, HDR pano


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Vern too.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 30, 2019)

One of my favorite places, at least once tourist season is over....


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> One of my favorite places, at least once tourist season is over....



Lovely. I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## avoidingconcrete (Oct 31, 2019)

Southern CA beach - autumn sunsets are the best!





Canon EOS R & 16-35 f/4


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful shots. Nicely done, avoidingconcrete.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like you caught Jupiter.


----------



## avoidingconcrete (Oct 31, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Nicely done, avoidingconcrete.
> 
> Welcome to CR.


Thanks!


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 17, 2019)

Blue hour shot at the shore.
200mm...f/13...ISO 100...20 seconds


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 19, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, kodakrome.



Thanks Click!


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2020)

Off Cattle Point, Victoria BC, this past February


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2020)

Pilot boat off Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2020)

dpc said:


> Off Cattle Point, Victoria BC, this past February



Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2020)

Pacific Scout entering its berth at Ogden Point on February 22nd, 2020.


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)

Cape St. James motorized lifeboat, Canadian Coast Guard, off Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2020)

Tugboats


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2020)

Tugboats ll


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2020)

Tugboats heading out to sea


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2020)

Prow of fishing boat, photog reflected in window


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2020)

Fishing boat, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2020)

Breakwater at Ogden Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

Gary oak stand on rocky mossy ground, Cattle Point, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

Shoreline/beach scenes, Victoria BC, February 2020


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2020)

More of the same...


----------



## kodakrome (May 4, 2020)

Sunset over Murrells Inlet, South Carolina taken 5/3/2020.
100mm f/18


----------



## Click (May 5, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (May 5, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, kodakrome.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## kodakrome (May 15, 2020)

I don't do many silhouette shots, but sometimes you just have to...200mm @ f/8


----------



## Click (May 16, 2020)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## kodakrome (May 16, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2020)

Going back to some old RAW files and reprocessing them since the pandemic hasn't really allowed for much new material, especially on the flat prairie where we live. Decided to go with Luminar 4 on this one.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2020)

Very nice shot.




Well done, dpc.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 12, 2020)

The marina at night...about one hour before sunrise.
30 second exposure. 28mm, f/11, ISO 200


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2020)

Very nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 12, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, kodakrome.


Click, my kids discovered the joys of ICE AGE, so I showed them your great icon. They love it!


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 12, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, kodakrome.


Thank you, Click


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2020)

Shore of the Saanich Peninsula, February 2016


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice picture. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2021)

1. High speed catamaran ferry that used to travel between downtown Victoria and downtown Vancouver. Now defunct, I believe.
2. Johnson Street Bridge, Victoria.


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2021)

Vignette, Victoria BC, Inner Harbour


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice! Keep posting.


----------



## jabird56 (Jan 25, 2021)

Daytona Beach

EOS 70D w/EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM set at 24mm.
Used Adobe Photoshop Elements and DxO Elite 4


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## jabird56 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sunset at Lake Minneola, FL


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2021)

Lovely shot, jabird56.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 12, 2021)

A couple exposure bracketing hdr attempts at Sanibel Island, FL. Works in process. They were handheld 5 shot brackets and could be cleaner I suspect. First attempts using bracketing instead of the in camera hdr jpeg option.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> A couple exposure bracketing hdr attempts at Sanibel Island, FL. Works in process. They were handheld 5 shot brackets and could be cleaner I suspect. First attempts using bracketing instead of the in camera hdr jpeg option.


Where's the lighthouse?


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 12, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Where's the lighthouse?


 
Oh no! I know there’s a smiley in your post but now I feel like I missed something important worth photographing on the island. 

We were just looking for a decent place for a picnic after a dolphin cruise and the wildlife refuge.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Oh no! I know there’s a smiley in your post but now I feel like I missed something important worth photographing on the island.
> 
> We were just looking for a decent place for a picnic after a dolphin cruise and the wildlife refuge.


No you didn’t miss anything important, but there is a modest lighthouse at the far Southern end of the island. I do find the island in general pretty photogenic though. Well worth a few visits.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2021)

Very nice shots, FamilyGuy.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2021)

Lighthouse off west coast of Vancouver Island...

R + EF 70-300mmL


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2021)

Vancouver Island beach...


----------



## Vern (Oct 26, 2021)

October sunset on Yaupon beach, NC. 5DSR, 11-24 at 11mm, ISO 100, f8, HDR.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Oct 30, 2021)

Another evening pic

Yaupon beach, NC. 5DSR, 11-24 at 11mm, ISO 100, f8, HDR.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice! Well done, Vern.


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 21, 2021)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, MI

EOS 70D
1/250 f/6.3 ISO 100
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II at 60mm

Processed with Photoshop Elements and DxO Photolab 5 Elite


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2022)

Off Cattle Point, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice picture. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2022)

Off Cattle Point again...


----------



## jabird56 (Aug 31, 2022)

*SOLITUDE, an Aulani Sunset*

This is a mosaic splicing 4 sequential photos together

90D with Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II USM
Image Software used: DxO Photolab 5 Elite, and Adobe Photoshop Elements Premier 2022


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2022)

Well done, jabird56.


----------



## jabird56 (Sep 2, 2022)

ALOHA Morning from the top of Diamondhead

Added two more images of rainbows from the top of Diamondhead, on 20220921.

Image processed with DxO Photolab 5 Elite
90D with EF 50mm f/1.8 STM


----------



## becceric (Sep 3, 2022)

jabird56 said:


> ALOHA Morning from the top of Diamondhead
> 
> Image processed with DxO Photolab 5 Eltie
> 90D with EF 50mm f/1.8 STM
> View attachment 205425


Great shot! I never see rainbows from that perspective. Since you have found where the rainbow actually ends, I assume you’ll be beach combing for that pot of gold.


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 5, 2022)

Sunrise from my recent trip to Far North Queensland

.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2022)

Beautiful shot, shire guy.


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, shire guy.


Thank you Click


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2022)

Shrroom cloud by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

"The best surfer out there is the one having the most fun" - Phil Edwards by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## SteveC (Sep 15, 2022)

dolina said:


> "The best surfer out there is the one having the most fun" - Phil Edwards by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


I did not realize how big those waves were...until I saw the people! And of course the colors of the water are beautiful, reminding me of my brief time in Indonesia (from which, someday, I need to post some pics).


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

SteveC said:


> I did not realize how big those waves were...until I saw the people! And of course the colors of the water are beautiful, reminding me of my brief time in Indonesia (from which, someday, I need to post some pics).


Thank you for the kind words.

The photo was taken ~4 months after Super Typhoon Haiyan 1st landfall on that exact part of the beach.

The link below leads to the Street View of where I stood to take that photo.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





I particularly like that place because its so sparsely populated.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 17, 2022)

Many beaches in Portugal, especially at the Algarve. But this one I liked most: Praia da Bordeira, just around the corner from the Algarve on the Atlantic coast. Huge sand dunes, nice waves and not too many people.

R5 + RF 35


----------

